# Picture of a NUC Box Migatory Lid???



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Jeff

Click on my website link and go to products, there are pics of nuc boxes there.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Jeff,

I don't have any nuc migratory covers on my pics but there are some full sized migratory lids there. The only difference is that the width is NOT 16 1/4. It is whatever the dimensions of your nuc box are. Otherwise they are exactly the same.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the responses....going to peggjams web-site...


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I find the telescoping covers are more bee tight than the migratory covers.


----------

